# Tutorial Contest September: Please VOTE!



## user79 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. In case you didn't see, the voting for the September tutorial contest is going on right now. We'd really love it if you checked out the entries that these lovely ladies created, and gave your vote in the thread. And remember to enter in the October contest if you want a chance to win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Click here to go vote now!


----------



## cazgh (Oct 6, 2009)

How do we get to see the entries?

Sorry - I'm a bit dim sometimes


----------

